# Got my Mahler coins in today!



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Ordered from the Czech Mint. They look great!

http://www.mint.cz/en/e-shop/catalogue/coins/200-crown-silver-coin-gustav-mahler-proof
http://www.mint.cz/en/e-shop/catalogue/coins/200-crown-silver-coin-gustav-mahler-standard

My Prague Conservatory coins are in the mail. Can't wait! 

http://www.mint.cz/en/e-shop/catalo...er-coin-opening-of-prague-music-academy-proof
http://www.mint.cz/en/e-shop/catalo...coin-opening-of-prague-music-academy-standard

Do any of you have other hobbies that you're able to tie into classical music somehow?

:tiphat:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Amateur composition.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Those coins are truly awesome!

Is Mahler truly to be considered a Czech composer?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw some Italian greenback with muzzle of Bellini on e-auction recently and even considered buying it but eventually I gave up. It looks like this:










From classical "gadgets" in general... I'm using black pencils with Chopin signature since about a year.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

DavidMahler said:


> Those coins are truly awesome!
> 
> Is Mahler truly to be considered a Czech composer?


I'm sure it all depends on who you ask.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm surprised the Czech Rep. would want to be associated with that wearisome scoundrel!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I'm surprised the Czech Rep. would want to be associated with that wearisome scoundrel!


That's exactly the point, they don't want to be associated with Dvorak. That's why they seek for connections with Mahler.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My piano teacher found a Taneyev pin to wear on his shirt that he found on ebay.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I suppose Mahler was born on land that is currently Czech, but back in the day wasn't it owned by Austria?

Regardless, that coin looks sweet.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

dmg said:


> Do any of you have other hobbies that you're able to tie into classical music somehow?


I collect composer mugs. So far I have one from Bach's birthplace. That's my collection.

Hey, I said I was a collector; I didn't say I was any _good _at it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Um...I collect scores of obscure viola music?

What I need to do is start collecting mutes. I never seem to have any.


----------

